# Hair makeover anyone? LHCF Style (Just for fun)



## Lovelylocs (Mar 5, 2008)

Give us the requirements and specifications and we will post some pics of hairstyles for you.  You may want to give us some info about ur face shape, etc. if u don't have any kind of pic.


----------



## wonderstar (Mar 5, 2008)

This sounds like fun. I'll be back with a pic.



eta


----------



## ladylibra (Mar 5, 2008)

no limits ladies... suggest away! (especially color ideas... )


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 5, 2008)

wonderstar88 said:


> This sounds like fun. I'll be back with a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> eta



Hmmm... I'm thinking I would give you a curly look.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 5, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> no limits ladies... suggest away! (especially color ideas... )



And you... I would give a sleek look and lighten your hair just a smidge.

For style...





For color...


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Mar 5, 2008)

Ohhhhhh! I want to play. 

I have a heart shaped face as you can see by my blurred pointy chin.


----------



## LayneJ (Mar 6, 2008)

Loose waves, and long layers would be my choice for you.






ETA: Light brown hair, pulled back into a chignon would look hot, too.









SleekandBouncy said:


> Ohhhhhh! I want to play.
> 
> I have a heart shaped face as you can see by my blurred pointy chin.


----------



## LayneJ (Mar 6, 2008)

Style: Big, soft curls
Color: Two-toned; brown and reddish-brown

This is fun 








ladylibra said:


> no limits ladies... suggest away! (especially color ideas... )


----------



## LayneJ (Mar 6, 2008)

I can see you rocking this. 










wonderstar88 said:


> This sounds like fun. I'll be back with a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> eta


----------



## wonderstar (Mar 6, 2008)

Coooool, I like both styles.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 6, 2008)

Minny said:


> I can see you rocking this.



Her face kind of resembles Nia Long in this pic a little, huh?


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 6, 2008)

SleekandBouncy said:


> Ohhhhhh! I want to play.
> 
> I have a heart shaped face as you can see by my blurred pointy chin.



I would give you a longer style w/tons of shine and body and some bouncy layers like Kim Kardashian's..


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Mar 7, 2008)

Oohhh me, me, me!





This is a picture of me with Les Brown. It's about two years old but it's the best one I could pull off of my myspace page that shows my face (I'm at work now).


----------



## Nola Darling (Mar 7, 2008)

Me! Me!........


----------



## Nola Darling (Mar 7, 2008)

bump.......


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## LayneJ (Mar 7, 2008)

Jet black hair and bangs would be my choice for you. 








ajoyfuljoy said:


> Oohhh me, me, me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LayneJ (Mar 7, 2008)

Dark brown hair, styled into deep loose waves. 








missfadu said:


> Me! Me!........


----------



## LayneJ (Mar 7, 2008)

Color: Light brown hair, with gold highlights
Style: Long (or _longer_ looking at your siggy ), and cut into wispy layers








fiya'slovechild said:


>


----------



## Monigirl (Mar 7, 2008)

Me next!!! This is fun!!!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 7, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Oohhh me, me, me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This cut...





And I would give you some subtle highlights too. These are the kind of highlights...


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 7, 2008)

missfadu said:


> Me! Me!........



MissFadu, you could pull off some short looks too.





OR






But, since my name is not Tyra Banks. You would also look very nice w/a long look like Miss Milian.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 7, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


>


I would definately lighten your hair.
Both cut and color!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Mar 7, 2008)

Minny said:


> Jet black hair and bangs would be my choice for you.


 
I actually have a wig that is a long version of this!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Mar 7, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> This cut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like the first pic a lot, maybe my hair will look like that in 1-1.5 years? (thinking about how long it will take to grow out the sides). Thanks!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 7, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> I would definately lighten your hair.
> Both cut and color!


 
I like that a lot. The Janet style too. And I've been looking to add more color to my hair. I also want extensions, but I gotta look more into it.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 7, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I like that a lot. The Janet style too. And I've been looking to add more color to my hair. I also want extensions, but I gotta look more into it.



Yeah. Be careful w/color. It can really ruin your hair.


----------



## anon123 (Mar 8, 2008)

Okay, okay, me!  I do have a restriction, though.  No straight hair.  So some kind of nappy hair style.  This is what you're working with:


----------



## Extremus (Mar 8, 2008)

Me NEXT  I have an alien shaped head: (pointed towards the bottom) and i need a look that'll make me look more my age. I look 13 in most of my pics. My facial pics are in my siggy....and these are recent ones


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> I would definately lighten your hair.
> Both cut and color!


 


Lovelylocs said:


> Yeah. Be careful w/color. It can really ruin your hair.


 
Yes, I certainly know. I have had friends whose hair really took a turn for the worse with color. But fortunately, I haven't had that problem, but i may wait until this grows out first.


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Mar 8, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> I would give you a longer style w/tons of shine and body and some bouncy layers like Kim Kardashian's..




Me likey! 
I love this thread. I'm saving pics left and right. 

OT: The Thandy Newton picture in your avatar is gorgeous. She is soo beautiful.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 8, 2008)

Monigirl said:


> Me next!!! This is fun!!!



Monigirl, how about this cut...





but with a natural looking blonde color- nothing brassy, etc. Kind of like this one, but not exactly. Probably some thin, but more yellowy highlights





Or really long, pin straight dark hair w/a middle part kind of like this, but more like Pocahontas...


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 8, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Okay, okay, me!  I do have a restriction, though.  No straight hair.  So some kind of nappy hair style.  This is what you're working with:


I would part your hair off center and shingle your hair.
Okay. I can't find a picture still of this hairstyle. But it's like the woman that plays Wyclef's date in his "Staying Alive" remake video. http://youtube.com/watch?v=wzNtUOMV4Hs


----------



## SoOoNY (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok... I would help yall but I cant help myself...So with that said...

MY TURN... I must warn yall tho i have had every hair color in the book so im focusing mainly on styles... actually scratch that... maybe I can find a good rinse


----------



## Monigirl (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes, I love the cut of pic#1 and the color of tyra's pic. And I would love the pocahontas dark long look too. You know my dream styles.  (I love light and dark hair color)  



Lovelylocs said:


> Monigirl, how about this cut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leona2025 (Mar 8, 2008)

Can I join this? Make some suggestions for me. No limits. I really want like two tone hair. Dark on the bottom and lighter on the top.


----------



## Golden (Mar 8, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Can I join this? Make some suggestions for me. No limits. I really want like two tone hair. Dark on the bottom and lighter on the top.











Kinda fitting with your name


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Mar 8, 2008)

Monigirl said:


> Me next!!! This is fun!!!



You have such a cute face! You could totally rock any of these short cuts.

*ETA: The last one wouldn't show up in the links there.
*


----------



## Glitter (Mar 8, 2008)

Aww, yay!! I put up pictures showing my face on my fotki (password in profile) -- sorry to be so secretive, but I get the feeling that an old flame of mine is looking up my personal info online.  Anywho, here's the link: http://public.fotki.com/ivyhair/fashion-inspiration/


But please suggest away! I'm looking for a new style and I don't know what would look good on me. Short? Long? Color? Straight? Curly? Bangs? I never know what I look like to other people and what features to play up or hide. 

And while we're at it, if anyone wants to give me suggestions on makeup too (what colors to use/what to accentuate), that would be great. Yes, I'm being greedy, lol!


----------



## leona2025 (Mar 9, 2008)

Ohhh. I love the color and the style.


----------



## Nola Darling (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> MissFadu, you could pull off some short looks too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! I have been wanting a short style for a while and you are so tempting me right now!!! Thanks for the makeover


----------



## OneInAMillion (Mar 9, 2008)

bumping...do one for me please


----------



## ladylibra (Mar 9, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Okay, okay, me!  I do have a restriction, though.  No straight hair.  So some kind of nappy hair style.  This is what you're working with:



how about a curly fro?  like a rod set...




i'll even throw in the shades free of charge... 

oooooooooooor.... we can make it big and fluffy!





i also found a cute braided updo look... actually, i think i'm gonna do this one in the near future!


----------



## anon123 (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> I would part your hair off center and shingle your hair.
> Okay. I can't find a picture still of this hairstyle. But it's like the woman that plays Wyclef's date in his "Staying Alive" remake video. http://youtube.com/watch?v=wzNtUOMV4Hs



Cool, thanks. I thought about shingling, but from what I can tell, it doesn't work for my hair type.  I tried just the technique with some other products I have (not Miss Jessie's) and no dice.  But it is a cute style.


----------



## anon123 (Mar 9, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> how about a curly fro?  like a rod set...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute, all these are very doable.  I love the second, but I think my face usually looks better with hair pulled a little back.  Maybe I will try that last one. *saving image to Hair photo folder*


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Mar 9, 2008)

My turn .. I need help


----------



## Golden (Mar 10, 2008)

OneInAMillion said:


> bumping...do one for me please



Maybe something like letoya luckett?


----------



## OneInAMillion (Mar 10, 2008)

Golden said:


> Maybe something like letoya luckett?



Very nice--Thank you!  I've been wanting bangs for a while now...and darker hair too


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 10, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> Me NEXT  I have an alien shaped head: (pointed towards the bottom) and i need a look that'll make me look more my age. I look 13 in most of my pics. My facial pics are in my siggy....and these are recent ones



They say that shorter hair makes people look older. 

How old are you? 20?

Your hair is so pretty. Maybe a trendier hair cut and some heels will make you look older.






I would take the bangs in the picture above and sweep them to the side more.


----------



## mnemosyne (Mar 10, 2008)

This is fun.. I'll give it a shot: 













no bangs please =(


----------



## mnemosyne (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok, I see how it is, I broke the thread. =(

Fine.. make over my cat :


----------



## Glitter (Mar 10, 2008)

No one wants to help me? Am I that ***** that nothing would help??!!??
I'm kidding but please - somebody help me. I am a disaster when it comes to this type of thing.erplexed




IvyHair said:


> Aww, yay!! I put up pictures showing my face on my fotki (password in profile) -- sorry to be so secretive, but I get the feeling that an old flame of mine is looking up my personal info online.  Anywho, here's the link: http://public.fotki.com/ivyhair/fashion-inspiration/
> 
> 
> But please suggest away! I'm looking for a new style and I don't know what would look good on me. Short? Long? Color? Straight? Curly? Bangs? I never know what I look like to other people and what features to play up or hide.
> ...


----------



## Glitter (Mar 10, 2008)

mnemosyne said:


> Ok, I see how it is, I broke the thread. =(
> 
> Fine.. make over my cat :


 

I suggest some cornrows with beads on the end.  Or maybe a mohawk like this little dude: http://www.funny.co.uk/stuff/art_175-1659-Bad-Hair-Day-Cat.html


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 10, 2008)

mnemosyne said:


> This is fun.. I'll give it a shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about a side part?


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 10, 2008)

IvyHair said:


> Aww, yay!! I put up pictures showing my face on my fotki (password in profile) -- sorry to be so secretive, but I get the feeling that an old flame of mine is looking up my personal info online.  Anywho, here's the link: http://public.fotki.com/ivyhair/fashion-inspiration/
> 
> 
> But please suggest away! I'm looking for a new style and I don't know what would look good on me. Short? Long? Color? Straight? Curly? Bangs? I never know what I look like to other people and what features to play up or hide.
> ...



You could do a lot of lengths!


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Mar 10, 2008)

caramelcutieinva said:


> My turn .. I need help
> 
> View attachment 10741




Hey what about me ... I am helpless 

View attachment 10741


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 10, 2008)

SoOoNY said:


> Ok... I would help yall but I cant help myself...So with that said...
> 
> MY TURN... I must warn yall tho i have had every hair color in the book so im focusing mainly on styles... actually scratch that... maybe I can find a good rinse



Cut





Color

A little bit less obvious...





OR for a bolder approach...


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 10, 2008)

caramelcutieinva said:


> My turn .. I need help
> 
> View attachment 10741



I would do some loose waves like the pic on the left...





I also like some of Claudette Ortiz's looks for you.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 11, 2008)

OneInAMillion said:


> bumping...do one for me please



Cut and color...


----------



## mnemosyne (Mar 11, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> What about a side part?



I could do a side part. I used to hate them, but I've warmed up to the idea. What about color choices? (I'm scared of color, actually >.>)


----------



## Glitter (Mar 11, 2008)

:kneel: Thank you SO much!! I actually loved all three styles. I really like the last one, I think that would be so cute to try out...when I get my weave installed in a few weeks, I may try that style out.
:bouncegre Thank you very much!!! Greatly appreciated!! (Can you tell that I've been trying to figure out what styles look best on me recently?)




Lovelylocs said:


> You could do a lot of lengths!


----------



## Glitter (Mar 11, 2008)

Btw Lovelylocs, you are very good at this - have you ever thought of having a side business as an image consultant? If you want a more "traditiona' career then perhaps you can do something with aesthetics, like interior design or wedding planning.


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks lovelylocs .... those are cute 



Lovelylocs said:


> I would do some loose waves like the pic on the left...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monigirl (Mar 11, 2008)

This is so funny!!! I had the Nia Long short hair style pic #2 back in Aug 2007. It was fun and sexy to wear.(I will have to post a pic later) I am growing my hair back now. 

Now that I got some length back I am going to try getting the curly look of pic #1 buy using my curlformers this week sometime.  

Thanks for the great style ideas!!! Perfect cuts for my face.



Embria said:


> You have such a cute face! You could totally rock any of these short cuts.
> 
> *ETA: The last one wouldn't show up in the links there.*


----------

